# Help me Pappy, I'm on my last Ivy Malone book.



## Denise1952 (Jan 28, 2015)

and I feel I'm losing a good friend  There are only 4 in our library, and I can't buy any right yet, but was wondering out of her other books, or just similar "authors" like McCourtney, if you might recommend something like another, cool Senior Sleuth like Ivy??

Anyone else is so welcome to help me out as well.  These books are along the lines of like Murder She Wrote, and they are mostly called cozy mysteries as I posted before.  I don't like blood and guts, I love a bit of humor, and no one fancy, just sort of your average person going about their business, but often falling into murder investigations, LOL!  Man, do I sound weird or what, ok, don't answer that, LOL!!


----------



## Pappy (Jan 28, 2015)

Try books by Jennifer L. Jennings. Very similar to what we are reading. I've read them all.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 28, 2015)

Pappy said:


> Try books by Jennifer L. Jennings. Very similar to what we are reading. I've read them all.



Thanks Pappy, going to the site to check her out now!! hugs, denise


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 28, 2015)

Crap, nothing in our library system for Jennifer L. Jennings  Have any others I can try?


----------



## Pappy (Jan 28, 2015)

Try Alan McDermott. He has a ton of books.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 28, 2015)

Ok, here I go Thanks Pappy

Shoot, nope.  Our library doesn't have a lot of the "cozy" authors stuff.  There a lot of Joanna Fluke I think her name is.  So I suppose I'll try a few of those.

Thanks again though Pappy, if you think of any others, just let me know denise


----------

